# First time fishing from Kayak



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

Took my new yak to murrells inlet tonight. A little uneasy at first, but now Im hooked. Didnt hook-up but saw lots of redfish crashing baitfish. Cant wait till Sat. morning.:fishing:


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to the sport! It is definitely addicting. I love Murrels inlets.. come down there every year for vacation


----------



## grinch (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had mine for a month.As soon as I get out of the water I'm ready to get back in.


----------

